# Dubstep/Electronic music - is it really music?



## SpanishFly (Oct 13, 2012)

This seems to be a topic of much controversy, of which is hotly debated.

Personally, I am quite open-minded when it comes to music, as we encounter music in countless forms everyday.
Music, described as _The art or science of combining vocal or instrumental sounds (or both) to produce beauty of form, harmony, and expression of emotion_ fits a lot of things we hear in our daily lives.
This is why I do in fact think that this somewhat obscure genre is truly music.

Think about it: there is varied complexity of rhythm, chord progressions - which are usually far from generic where dubstep as a whole is concerned - an often distinct melody or voice, musical direction, expression...the list keeps going.

When it comes to the artist who is creating dubstep, technically they may not be a 'musician,' as a musician is one who plays an instrument, but obviously, they have a musical sense and mind present to know what fits and how, where it goes and why, and keeps an overall feeling of music, because, well, according to personal beliefs and textbook facts, it is.

Of course this belief is highly subjective to whoever may encounter it, and I now invite you to discuss those beliefs


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Most dubstep is pretty terrible but I do love Burial. Definitely expresses emotion I think, and nothing else captures the feel of London at night time better.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

SpanishFly said:


> Dubstep/Electronic music - is it really music?


I'm not clear why you've 'slashed' dub and electronic together, unless there's a sub-sub-genre called electronic/dubstep? The definition of music you've supplied is only one, and since such definitions are not definitive, I'm happier with a much broader one that says,

"These sounds in this order."

For me, the minimum requirements are sounds (and, of course, silences) arranged with artifice to make a form that expresses what the composer wants to "say". That may be using traditional instruments to create traditional harmonies and melodies, or it may be more free-form using any kind of sound generating and manipulating device.

Dubstep _is _music, and I think Burial is great.


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

Dubstep is a part of Electronic music.

It doesn't matter if you don't like dubstep since there are so many other electronic genres out there. 

There is so much ignorance and prejudices about electronic music. Is it really music? You obviously haven't explored it, so the question is pointless.

Try listening to Trance made from 1990s till around 2005. There is so much quality in that genre. Progressive/Deep House, Ambient also have so many beautifully crafted tunes.

Ever heard of Depeche Mode? Well, they are an electronic band, so yeah I think it would be kind of ignorant to say that the stuff they make isn't music.


----------



## SpanishFly (Oct 13, 2012)

I see what you're saying, but I have to disagree.

You've completely missed the point, as I'm asking *you* as the general populous what *you* think of it. I've done my research and I know what I think, as expressed explicitly in my post, but I am wanting to know what others think and why.

I have heard of Depeche Mode and yes, I obviously agree that it is music. I am not the ignorant one, I am saying that some people - especially classical musicians - pass off dubstep as a non-musical association. Again, my reasoning for creating this post is what I have shared with you in the above paragraph.

MacLeod - I used a slash in between Dubstep and Electronic for the reason that Carpenoctem pointed out - the controversy surrounding electronic music seems to pertain to dubstep, which is well embedded within the genre of electronic...


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

SpanishFly said:


> MacLeod - I used a slash in between Dubstep and Electronic for the reason that Carpenoctem pointed out - the controversy surrounding electronic music seems to pertain to dubstep, which is well embedded within the genre of electronic...


Well, I must say that I've only once had any kind of prolonged argument with any individual who claimed that 'electronic' wasn't really 'music', because it wasn't played on real instruments by someone who had soul and was creative! Aside from this numpty, I'm not aware of anyone who has made a serious case for electronic (or dubstep) not being music.

Therefore, I think there is no controversy, unless among the Flat-Earthists of the music fraternity, of whom we need take no notice.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I must be missing something. I have no idea what "dubstep" is, but Schubussy's example certainly seems to be music, maybe of the minimalist persuasion. Actually quite evocative. And I don't remember any controversy over whether "electronic music" is or is not music.

But I'm pretty new here and there may be some history...


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

KenOC said:


> I must be missing something. I have no idea what "dubstep" is, but Schubussy's example certainly seems to be music, maybe of the minimalist persuasion. Actually quite evocative. And I don't remember any controversy over whether "electronic music" is or is not music.
> 
> But I'm pretty new here and there may be some history...


It's basically a genre of electronic music made in the early 2000s in England. It was mostly underground until recently when It received a huge popularity boost, mostly in the US.

Many people think it's a new genre and don't know that it was being played for years in the underground clubs.

Most popular stuff kind of sucks, but there are some really cool producers like Blackmill (he used to be a trance producer) who create more melodic stuff, you may even call it chillstep.

Here are some examples:


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Yes. Why is this even a question? Have you met anyone with such a narrow definition of music as to exclude dubstep?


----------



## silex (Nov 3, 2012)

i think you must know that the music is a combination of sounds that tell a story or an emotion, and not necessarily have to be with instruments, the beautifull of a song or concert is the message and the sounds of the creator

for me dubstep can be an incredible musical gender, i hope you understan me


----------



## SpanishFly (Oct 13, 2012)

Kopachris said:


> Yes. Why is this even a question? Have you met anyone with such a narrow definition of music as to exclude dubstep?


Yes, I have. His name is CarterJohnsonPiano.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

SpanishFly said:


> This seems to be a topic of much controversy, of which is hotly debated.


It is hotly debated only because, even less than the classical crowd, pop audiences have never thought much about 'what is music,' or only have those near egregious definitions that it is 'harmony, melody and rhythm.'

If you get to the fundamental definition:

"Music is organized sound"
and its basic elements are....
"Pitch, duration, intensity" (please note that 'pitch' is not qualified as specific or non specific pitch.)

...then there is nothing to debate about insofar as whether any; genre; style; musical form; electronic; acoustic; other tuning systems; music of other cultures; etc. is music.

The rest is based on personal conceptions, pre-conceptions, and 'taste.'

Of course it is all music.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Kopachris said:


> Yes. Why is this even a question? Have you met anyone with such a narrow definition of music as to exclude dubstep?


Oh Kopachris XD have you not talked to alot of music fans outside of classical fans?


----------



## Zauberberg (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes, it is music. Often good.


----------



## WavesOfParadox (Aug 5, 2012)

I've never heard Electronic I've liked. Unless you're talking about Stockhausen.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

^ That's a pity.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

BurningDesire said:


> Oh Kopachris XD have you not talked to alot of music fans outside of classical fans?


Not really, except for those at MyLittleRemix who, as music producers and bronies, have an attitude of "love and tolerance" towards other music genres and fans.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

WavesOfParadox said:


> I've never heard Electronic I've liked. Unless you're talking about Stockhausen.


Not even Aphex Twin? D: Or Edgard Varese?


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

SpanishFly said:


> Yes, I have. His name is CarterJohnsonPiano.


No...

I just don't consider it _good_ music-music worth listening to. But it is music. I have a fairly broad definition of what music actually is. You have John Cage to thank for that.


----------

